# Early Vr6 Caliper carriers/Corrado G60 carriers. Differences?



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

Are the Corrado G60 Caliper carriers the same as early, 11" Vr6 + suspension carriers?


Early Vr setups are MUCH easier to find then G60 setups. 

I know people have run Early Vr calipers/carriers with G60 rotors/pads but there was not much info on this.


----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)

Same.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

..Derek.. said:


> Same.


No, the 11.0" brake calipers are the same, BUT the early VR6 caliper carriers are different.

The Plus suspension cars (VR6) have a different castor, and the early VR6 11.0" caliper carriers are different to bring the angle of attack on the calipers back to being the same as the standard suspension.

The early VR6 caliper carriers were superceeded, and I think the replacement VR6 caliper carriers may be compatible with the Corrado G60 4-bolt caliper carriers, BUT I have not had the superceeded a VR6 caliper carrier in my hand to measure and compare for differences.


----------

